# 1995 vs 1997 coding guidelines



## ascordilis (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello everyone!  Quick question: what's the difference btwn these and can you use them together? Thanks!

Lisa!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 18, 2008)

The difference is in the exam only.  You must use one or the other, not both at the same time.


----------



## ascordilis (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Lisa! Can I find more detailed information on the internet somewhere regarding the differences with 1995 and 1997 guidelines?


----------



## mbdk1977 (Dec 18, 2008)

*95 vs 97*

You can find the complete documentation guidelines, both the 1995 and the 1997 at the following link.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp


----------

